# Look at this cool Betta Tank!



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I was searching Google for Bettas, which I love to do, and stumbled upon this gorgeous tank!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow!! That's amazing!! Where in the world did they find that castle thing?? Looks like those buildings in Russia!! It's beautiful!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have NO idea where they got that building, but I WANT ONE!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

it is really nice, I like the rocks.


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've seen that before over on the "please Post Pics of your bettas home here!" thread. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=197984&highlight=vodka#post197984


It belongs to onekatietwo. If that link doesn't take you directly there it's on the 18th page, 2nd post down. I remembered it because she said something about adding a little empty bottle of vodka to keep up with the Russian theme she had started.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

demonicangel132007 said:


> I've seen that before over on the "please Post Pics of your bettas home here!" thread.
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=197984&highlight=vodka#post197984
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to steal it from anyone. I found it on a different website. Here's the link. http://www.bettafishsecrets.com/15-great-examples-of-betta-fish-tanks-and-bowls/ Sorry. I didn't mean to offend anyone!


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> I wasn't trying to steal it from anyone. I found it on a different website. Here's the link. http://www.bettafishsecrets.com/15-great-examples-of-betta-fish-tanks-and-bowls/ Sorry. I didn't mean to offend anyone!


You didn't offend anyone (as far as I know) I was just letting you know that I've seen it before and who it belonged to. Maybe you could ask her where she got the castle. I'm actually surprised I was able to remember that from being awake over 24 hours, lol.


----------



## avenger (Nov 22, 2010)

IF i remember correctly it s just a picture in the background


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

avenger said:


> IF i remember correctly it s just a picture in the background


Now that you point it out, I can kinda see that. DARN! lol


----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

I was gonna say, it looked photoshopped in there or something...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

it looks amazing!!!


----------



## Juneii (Nov 29, 2010)

yeah that's definitely a picture or a sculpture in the background. It's really nice though, it would be so cool to have something like that inside the tank!

ETA: weird... I just posted this now (5:20pm) and somehow my post says it's at 10:19am.. sorry guys! .__o


----------



## alliepie (Jul 6, 2010)

Thats such an awesome tank! Aquascaping is fun ^_^


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree. i love decorating tanks!!


----------



## jessiepbg (Nov 13, 2010)

That's a fancy tank! I can't imagine there's not a million sculptures of St. Basil's cathedral for sale somewhere. If you're interested in it, you might try Ebay. I'd just be worried about the sharp edges on some of the domes.


----------

